

Show HN: Quill - Interactive Writing Activities - gault8121
http://www.quill.org

======
JasonFruit
I'm curious about the unusual in-sentence double-spaces in the example
paragraph. Is there a technical reason for them?

EDIT:

I see now that they are not double-spaces, but that I was being confused by
the editing unit of a word and its following space. I'm impressed with how
well the tool localizes where a change has been made, but I wish more common
editing facilities --- especially navigation across word boundaries with the
arrow keys --- could have been preserved.

~~~
gault8121
Hi Jason,

Thanks for this feedback! We are an open source community, and this sounds
like a great project for a hacker to pick up. I'm making a GitHub issue for it
now. Thanks!

------
liquidise
On Opera (23.0.1522.43) there is a rather painful redirect loop rending the
site entirely unusable.

Technical issues aside, this is really well done.

~~~
bobbo_
Same thing on Chrome 35.0.1916.153 on Windows 8.1. Shame, it looks really
interesting but that totally put me off.

------
mlent
This looks great. I was definitely engaged by the home page and found it fun
to read -- maybe a number-of-edits tracker on the side so you don't have to
keep re-counting how many errors you've corrected?

